# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Cha Khao Hom - Reistee

## schiene

"„Cha Khao Hom“ ist Thai und bedeutet auf Deutsch einfach „Reistee“. Es handelt sich dabei aber nicht etwa um eine thailändische Version von Genmaicha Tee oder etwa um ein Verfahren, aus Reis ein Aufgussgetränk herzustellen, sondern vielmehr um eine exklusiv thailändische Tee-Spezialität, die es so nirgendwo sonst auf der Welt gibt. Tatsächlich erhält Cha Khao Hom Reistee seinen ganz besonderen Geschmack – einen intensiven Reisgeschmack – nicht etwa, wie man beim Verkosten unweigerlich annehmen muss, von einer Beduftung mit Reis, sondern vielmehr durch Zusatz eines speziellen, in Nordthailand, Burma und einigen weiteren südostasiatischen Ländern heimischen Krauts namens „Sticky Rice“ in der Verarbeitung des Tees, genauer gesagt beim Erhitzen der Teeblätter."
Bilder und mehr Infos ??
hier gehts weiter.....
http://thai-tee.de/2013/12/25/cha-kh...emium-version/

----------


## wein4tler

Klingt interessant und glaubhaft. Hast Du diesen Tee schon verkostet oder testest Du nur Hopfenblütentee?

----------


## schiene

> Klingt interessant und glaubhaft. Hast Du diesen Tee schon verkostet oder testest Du nur Hopfenblütentee?


Nein,hab ich noch nie getrunken.Ich werde aber im nächsten Urlaub mal darauf achten und wenn ich ihn wo bekomme auch verköstigen.
Ich trinke in Deutschland (überwiegend auf Arbeit) 3-4 Tassen Tee.Aber da fast ausschließlich grünen Tee mit braunen Zucker.

----------


## schiene

Peter,du kannst dir den "Reistee" auch hier bestellen....
http://siam-tee.de/shop/bedufteter-t...-hoom-reistee/

----------


## wein4tler

Danke für den Link. Ich habe den Tee beim Vietnamesen in Wien entdeckt.

----------

